

New Alzheimer’s treatment fully restores memory function - mirceasoaica
http://www.sciencealert.com/new-alzheimer-s-treatment-fully-restores-memory-function

======
JoeAltmaier
Its not a drug; its not surgery; its not invasive. Why does it need FDA
approval? It'll do something or it won't. We've been ultrasounding people for
a decade.

~~~
arkades
It is an intervention applied to living tissue, claiming to have medical
benefits. It's a principle of medicine that anything present in
quantities/intensities sufficient enough to produce a beneficial response, is
sufficient to produce a negative response (aka, side effects). Those need to
be assessed and quantified.

If we changed the word "ultrasound" to read "laser", I suspect it would make
the need for scrutiny more intuitive. "Ultrasound" has this connotation of
being harmless.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
So is massage, or orange juice. That definition way too broad. I suppose the
FDA has lots of criterion for what they manage. This is neither food nor drug.

~~~
nate_meurer
This device alters your brain tissue. Damn straight it's going to be
regulated. Massage isn't even in the same ballpark. Neither is OJ, which is
regulated, just not by the FDA.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Actually your brain alters itself, growing toward a more normal function. The
treatment restores the ability to grow.

